# Black spots on all GSD tongues??



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz is my 5th GSD and the 4th that I have seen a black or deep blue spot on his tongue. Anyone else?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda has a fairly large spot towards the back of his tongue, then one small one in the middle, and another small one on the tip.

I had him with me at Petco the other day and a lady working for one of the pet food companies (trying to sell the brand, you know) came up and said, "Shepherd/Chow mix?", and I was like..."No, I don't think so, I'm pretty sure he's all Shepherd". She proceeded to tell me she was certain he had Chow in him because of the spots on his tongue. I tried to tell her that meant absolutely nothing and that many breeds have spots on their tongues, but she wouldn't listen. I just stopped talking and walked away.

I don't know Koda's history as he was a stray, but you guys have pretty much convinced me he's not mixed with anything, so I believe it. Eh, whatever...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

My Dalton does not have any black spot on his tongue but it is pretty common. 
Here's a past thread we had on this;
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...es-your-gsd-have-black-spot-their-tongue.html


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had three ... Kelly, Slider and Slider's bouncing baby boy, Bruiser.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo has a fairly large spot in the back of hers.. and my old shepherd Echo had three spots! and people always thought he had chow or shar pei or something.


----------



## Royboye5 (Oct 25, 2013)

*black spots on tongue*

My beautiful 9 month old, 85lb LUKE has two prominent black spots on the very back of his tongue. Everyone keeps asking me what "mix" he is because his snout isn't black. He has light brown eyes and a brown face and they can all go jump in a lake. This is the most perfectly formed Shepherd I have ever owned. In every way he's the stereotypically formed Nobel Prince. He's vocal and energetic and if someone saw his silhouette they would immediately shout out SHEPHERD. So what if his snout isn't black! Have these people never seen a WHITE shepherd before? I owned one for 14 years and he had AKC papers which traced him one generation from Germany!.


----------

